# PHILIPPINES - Stadium and Arena Development News



## saipanrick (Sep 1, 2009)

*MANILA - Rizal Memorial Track and Field Stadium (30,000)*

Rizal Track and Field Stadium is the national sports stadium of the Philippines. It is located in the Malate district of Manila and was built in 1934.

Past sporting events that have bee held here in the past include:


1934 Far Eastern Championship Games
1954 Asian Games
1981 Southeast Asian Games
1991 Southeast Asian Games
2005 Southeast Asian Games
2005 ASEAN ParaGames
2006 Asian Womens Volleyball Club Championships

Additionally, the Beatles played 3 shows here in 1966 on their final world tour.


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't believe that it's 30,000...

12,000 is maximum.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

On another thread, I have mentioned the possibility of this stadium being converted into a football-only stadium.


----------



## azodrima (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/manila/rizal-memorial-stadium-facelift-set?sort=asc&order=Game

THE Philippine Sports Commission (PSC) disclosed its plan to rehabilitate the decades-old Rizal Memorial football stadium to comply with international standards.

“The plan is to turn the Rizal Memorial Track and Field Oval into a football stadium and we’re going to pursue that,” said Philippine Sports Commission chair Harry Angping.

For updates from around the country, follow Sun.Star on Twitter

“It’s just matter of having a budget and finding probably a private partner to help co-finance it,” he added.

The massive facelift will start sometime next month and will be finished in six months as the PSC expects to complete a state-of-the-art football field to “make Filipino players more respectable in the eyes of our Asean neighbors.”

Angping said he met over lunch with La Salle head Bro. Bernie Oca, who expressed the school’s desire to participate in the plan to upgrade the football field.

“This is going to be a breakthrough not only for Philippine sports but for the sport of football,” said Angping. “Football occupies a special place in the heart of La Salle since the school is known as a football-loving school.”

This is the first time since the country hosted and won the 2005 Southeast Asian Games that the aging facility will be getting a facelift.

The sports complex was finished in 1936 at a cost of P1.5 million during the administration of President Manuel Quezon and proposals to repair it have been there since the 1950s.

It can be remembered that Angping, then serving his second term in 2002, filed House Resolution No. 775 seeking the creation of a committee “that shall identify a site in Manila and conduct a study for the construction of a new modern sports complex which is ideal for international sports events.”

But the resolution gathered dust in the House archives.

In a related development, the plan is but the latest of the many projects being done at the Rizal Memorial Sports Complex.

Since Angping took over the reins of the government sports funding body last year, the PSC renovated the Gymnastics Center, the three-story boxing building, the agency’s administration building, the Ninoy Aquino Stadium, the Rizal Memorial Coliseum and more recently, the taekwondo center. (Virgil Lopez/Sunnex)


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*PHILIPPINE ARENA
The Largest Indoor Arena in the World (50,000 Seats)*
Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue, Bulacan​


ugoki09 said:


> Photos credit to *ugoki09* :cheers: :banana:





icarusrising said:


> Posted on FB. Taken yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





icarusrising said:


> From the FB page of the Philippine Arena... posted 5/24/12
> 
> At the 2nd level of the PA...
> 
> ...


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*SM Mall of Asia Complex *
*The Largest Mall Complex in the World (60-Hectares)*
Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines










alexbam2006 said:


> Exterior shot from Ovation Productions.


Photo credit to *alexbam2006*



> *Mall of Asia Complex*
> 
> The *Mall of Asia Complex* is a *60-hectares* business and leisure complex located in the Manila Bay area in Pasay City, Philippines. It is home to the Mall of Asia, one of the largest malls in the world and the flagship property of the SM Group of Companies. The Complex gives its guests access to shopping, dining and leisure, while keeping them connected to their business through banks, business centers and office spaces.
> 
> ...


AMAZING !!! :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*PHILIPPINE ARENA
The Largest Indoor Arena in the World (50,000 Seats)*
Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue, Bulacan​


ugoki09 said:


> Photos credit to *ugoki09* :cheers: :banana:





axl_08_angel.mendez said:


> watch out also..
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1434352&page=32
> 
> ...


AMAZING Project !!! :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## justrightforyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow nice venue for concerts. If you are looking to live within the residential area, you can check out Shell Residences. For more info you can contact me @ +63908-771-4008 or +63932-333-8892 and [email protected]


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

*SMART Araneta Coliseum
Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines​*


> Source: http://alexbam2006in3d.blogspot.com/2012/06/big-dome-steps-up-its-extreme.html


All photos credit to *alexbam2006* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

I so love the Phillipines, I want to go there during my next holidays!!!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*MANILA - Philippine Sports Stadium (20,000)*

*Philippine Stadium*

Location : Town of Bocaue , Bulacan Province , Philippines
Owner - New Era University
Project Managers - New San Jose Builders
Contractor - PHILDIPPHIL
*Construction Duration - 23 months*

Project Summary:
*Seating Capacity - 20,000*
Track Oval
Football Field
Basement Parking

SPORTS CENTER

Basketball
Tennis
Swimming
Bowling
Coffee Shop
Restaurant
SPA
Shooting/Firing Range



ardvo said:


>


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pics



ardvo said:


>





ardvo said:


>


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks for this new thread. welcome folks to philippine stadium thread! your correct tita01 this project deserved a new thread.


----------



## JulZ (Oct 12, 2008)

finally! i like the one with the red roof and canopy


----------



## philstructure (Apr 9, 2012)

tita01 said:


> Pics


What is the final rendition of PS' design?


----------



## billydkidd (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana: nice new thread for PS


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Lots of revision coming up we don't know what is the final render. Hope someone will tell us the real score of this


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

The major contractor of this project PHILDIPPHIL is also the one responsible construct EVM Convention Center at EGM Ave. (Central Ave.) Q.C


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

This is the update of the project 
SEPTEMBER 2012


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

OCTOBER 2012 UPDATES


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

UPDATE DECEMBER 2012


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

This is the sports center pala taken september 2012


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

additional photos dec 2012



















overview of the site with Philippine Arena taken December 2012


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

more of dec 2012 photos

i think this is the sports center. As we notice the Stadium is in front of this structure.
Its difficult to get a clear shot with this bldg when your at NLEX because of the reason Stadium covered the view. 
If we want a clear shot we have to go inside the complex.



















The Stadium at the left side while PA at the right side to give you an idea then at the back of the stadium the sports center.


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

there are 3 cranes working the stadium and i notice 1 at the back maybe for the sports center


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

PA true update said:


> This picture shows a portion of the inner part of the stadium. Passing along NLEX it may seem this facility is just so-so in size. But gazing at the pictures seems to show a capacity larger than what may be seeming judging from the exterior seen along NLEX. We've never had facility of this kind this size. It may not be overwhelmingly large but apparently will be the country's largest at any rate. I hope icarusrising and billydkidd may provide large-sized pics of the interior particularly when they begin assembling the roofing framework in the weeks to come. Pls pls.
> 
> Note: I'll post additional similar pics later and you will notice that there apparently is a "gap" in the midsection, resulting in lower and upper bleachers. I don't know what is the "middle floor" between the division. This gap is evident even in this picture.


repost from Philippine Arena thread


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Remember the old plan change with the sports center inside the stadium. The new plan, 2 bldg separates the stadium to the sports center. for me, it's a better idea.


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

and this is the sports center.


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippine Sports center INTERIOR


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Additional photos of the stadium last year updates


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Latest update


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## JhunOrtiz (Mar 19, 2011)

:banana::banana:

Thanks sa mga pictures.


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

The Big Brother
Philippine Stadium & Philippine Arena side by side


----------



## AkosiPintor (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a great idea to separate the Stadium and Sports Complex considering that International Sporting competition requires separate venues for certain indoor and outdoor events. Other consideration is it will decongest the crowd when events are being held at the same time so to separate the venue is the most definite option.


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Development Plan of Ciudad de Victoria*
Bocaue, Bulacan, Philippines










Updates!! Updates!!!

*The Stadium*










*The Sports Center*










*The Arena
*


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

Do we know the capacity of the Stadium?


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

```

```



red_eagle_1982 said:


> Do we know the capacity of the Stadium?


20k olympic standard individual set


----------



## philstructure (Apr 9, 2012)

ardvo said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 20k olympic standard individual set


I tought it's 20000 seating, bleacher type?


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippine Arena update!!!

inside the arena 



















Dec 2012 - Jan 2013


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Trace Aquatic Sports Complex, Los Baños*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Filoil Flying V Arena,San Juan *


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Quadricentennial Pavilion, UST Manila*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*davao del sur sports complex,Digos City*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Puerto Princesa Coliseum*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Ormoc City Superdome*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Naga Coliseum*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Tacloban Convention Center
*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Lamberto Macias Sports and Cultural Center,Dumaguete City
*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Mindanao Civic Center, Lanao
*


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rizal Memorial Sports Complex Includes a Football and Baseball Stadium as Well as a Basketball Gymnasium and an Olympic Size Pool Plus Tennis Courts ...


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Renovation of Rizal Memorial Football Stadium*


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

A Closer Look at Rizal Memorial’s Upcoming Artificial Grass Football Pitch

https://ph.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/t...ming-artificial-grass-football-053708636.html

By Bob Guerrero | The Passionate Fan – 6 hours ago

The Philippine Azkals played their last Manila home game well over a year ago in the Challenge Cup qualifiers, defeating Turkmenistan 1-0. Since then Rizal Memorial Football Stadium has been in limbo as players and fans have waiting for the installation of an artificial-grass pitch.The wait will soon be over. E-Sports International, the contractor for the surface, is within weeks of completing the work on the new field. I checked it out on Wednesday and found out that it will be a unique playing surface with some ground-breaking technologies.

Let's get one thing out of the way: yes, it will be the correct size. The old Rizal pitch was around 102 meters long and around 66 meters wide. That is within the FIFA tolerances for international play, which stipulates a minimum of 100 meters in length and 64 meters in width. But the PFF insisted that the new field be 68 meters wide and 105 meters long, FIFA's preferred size for elite matches. The field now ever so slightly cuts into the first lane of the track.I am told the field will be ready for play by the last week of May. In June officials from an independent laboratory will fly in to conduct tests on the field's bounce, friction, flatness, and other aspects. It is hoped that the lab will confer on to the pitch the coveted FIFA 2 Star accreditation that will make the surface suitable for any FIFA competition, even a World Cup final stage match.Then at last the Azkals can once again play the Beautiful Game in front of their adoring Manila-based fans on a perfect pitch.
__________________


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hanwha E&C Completes World's Largest Indoor Arena in the Philippines*



> Hanwha Engineering & Construction said on June 9 that it has recently completed the construction of the world's largest domed performance hall "the Philippine Arena" in the outskirts of Manila, the Philippines.












source: http://english.hankyung.com/news/apps/news.view?popup=0&nid=0&c1=&newscate=1&nkey=201406101801371


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

*President Aquino to inaugurate 'world's largest indoor arena' Monday*










President Benigno S. Aquino III will inaugurate on Monday (July 21) Iglesia ni Cristo’s (INC) Ciudad de Victoria (City of Victory), a 50-hectare tourism enterprise zone located in Bocaue, Bulacan established by the congregation in time for its centennial celebration on July 27 (Sunday).

President Aquino along with INC executive minister Bro. Eduardo V. Manalo will lead the unveiling of the marker at the gazebo, signaling the formal public opening of the state-of-the art architectural complex to the public.

The President will then deliver a speech inside one of the site’s major construction, the Philippine Arena, which is considered as "the world’s largest indoor stadium" given its reported 55,000-audience capacity.

Vice President Jejomar Binay and other INC officials will accompany the President at the inauguration ceremonies with around 50,000 INC members expected to witness the event.

Manalo once said during the groundbreaking of Ciudad de Victoria in August 2011 that the arena and its other massive architectural marvels had been designed to bring glory to God and honor to the country.

Other major structures expected to be completed in the area in the near future are the Philippine Stadium, New Era University, Eraño G. Manalo Medical Center, and some soon-to-rise shops, hotels, and leisure parks.

Meanwhile, Malacañang has declared July 27 as a special non-working holiday by virtue of Joint Resolution No. 2 signed by President Aquino to commemorate the 100th founding anniversary of INC.

INC is considered as the third largest religious denomination in the Philippines with its members comprising 2.3 percent of the population based on the census of Year 2000 conducted by the National Statistics Office. (PNA)

source: http://ptvnews.ph


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

I am looking for some background and facts on an "Olympic Stadium" in Manila in the 1920s. Can of you Manila-based SSC posters dig up some facts on this regard? Nothing pops up on internet searches. (I have a feeling it used to be on the grounds of what is today the Rizal Memorial Coliseum complex.) You can also PM me. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

The Philippine Arena today's inauguration 



ardvo said:


> *Inauguration of Ciudad de Victoria (July 21, 2014)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ManilaBoy45 (Aug 26, 2011)

*MANILA - Philippines Stadium (25,000)*

Construction Photo as of 07/20/14 , Completion Date is Set for October 2014 ...


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

Our newest sports city at Ciudad de Victoria, Bulacan.
Amazing shots with Philippine Arena, Philippine Sports Stadium & Philippine Sports Center.
Its Landscape, Fountains & Development...


----------



## ardvo (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Changing Nature of Arenas - Richard Breslin & Andrew Noonan*



> July saw the opening of the 50,000 seat Philippine Arena in Manila. Commissioned by Iglesia Ni Cristo ( the Church of Christ), it was the church’s gift to the Philippine community. The arena is of a scale not previously seen in the Philippines and will put the country on the world stage. Although it was built as a community facility, it is also an example of a new breed of mega arenas beginning to develop across Asia, as entertainment rather than sport becomes the driving force for arena development.
> 
> 
> This growing demand in Asia and, to a lesser extent, Europe has generated an evolution in arena design itself. The operational and technical demands of live music events, whether it’s children’s entertainment or popular music concerts, is driving the design and development of a new type of facility to replace the traditional sport-centric arena model. Understanding how this new type of arena operates and planning for its specific requirements for adaptability and flexibility is the key to unlocking the potential of tomorrow’s arenas. They will be configured to suit the desired atmosphere of the artist, provide the best experience for the audience, and create successful and viability facilities for operators.
> ...


source: http://www.isportconnect.com


----------



## Spidey251 (Sep 1, 2019)

From the PH Forums:


Spidey251 said:


> Update on Rizal Memorial Sports Complex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spidey251 (Sep 1, 2019)

*‘You build and they will come’*









THE classics come into play at the New Clark City (NCC) in Capas, Tarlac, where two world-class sports facilities—a 20,000-seat Athletics Stadium and a state-of-the-art Aquatics Center—sit on what used to be a US military facility situated on hectares upon hectares of grass and shrub land.

“If you build it, they will come,” was that classic line from the 1989 Kevin Costner film Field of Dreams—a line expressed in whispers in the movie but reverberates endlessly no matter the genre.

“It’s building something close to impossible,” says Nikko David, president of MTD Philippines, builder of the 9,450-hectare new metropolis that has risen from what was the former US military gunnery, Crow Valley, and radar facility Camp O’Donell.

From November 30 to December 11 this year, the NCC will be hot on the radar in this side of the globe as it becomes the main hub of the 30th Southeast Asian Games—the fourth time after 1981, 1991 and 2005 that the country is hosting the multi-sport regional competitions.

With the NCC’s stand-alone structures that include an Athletes Village, some 2,000 of the close to 10,000 athletes and officials from the 11 Asean countries will be housed in the facility that is master-planned to be a metropolis that has all the elements necessary to become a vibrant and robust economy.

READ MORE: https://businessmirror.com.ph/2019/10/10/you-build-and-they-will-come/


----------



## Spidey251 (Sep 1, 2019)

Update on Rizal Memorial Coliseum restoration:


eYGSLe4JTh said:


> c/o Arch. Gerard Lico


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Clark City Athletics Stadium , 20,000 , 2019*





















































If you want to see a lot of Philippines Stadiums pictures over 10,000 capacity , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Philippines


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Will there be a new stadium near Taal Lake?


----------



## Christendom (Apr 12, 2006)

PANAAD PARK & STADIUM renovation update l BACOLOD CITY


----------

